
Climate change represents a near- to mid-term threat to human civilisation - crispinb
http://www.climatecodered.org/2019/05/can-we-think-in-new-ways-about.html
======
maxheadroom
> _A doomsday future is not inevitable! But without immediate drastic action
> our prospects are poor._

So, what you're saying is: Unless we (immediately and drastically) change our
behaviour, it's a doomsday scenario[0,1,2]...

Doesn't that make it inevitable because it seems that nobody has or is
changing their behaviour drastically enough - any time in the recent past or
the nearest enough future - to prevent it (based on projections)?

I mean, it's not as if this realisation struck us just yesterday, yeah? We've
had some time to prepare and/or give enough of a shit about this to try to
affect it, right?

Also, you're expecting (almost) the entirety of an egocentric species - one
that was entirely ok with the mass extinctions that it has caused so far - to
suddenly, overnight give a rat's ass about the future state of the entire
world and everything within it...?

They're so far up their own asses about 'x' trivial thing (compared to the
literal death of the species/planet) that they're seeing teeth and _loving_
it.

I - for one - welcome the end times.

Fucking shake that etch-a-sketch, biology, let's try this shit again.

[0] - [https://www.metoffice.gov.uk/food-insecurity-
index/](https://www.metoffice.gov.uk/food-insecurity-index/)

[1] - [https://www.theguardian.com/global-
development/2013/apr/13/c...](https://www.theguardian.com/global-
development/2013/apr/13/climate-change-millions-starvation-scientists)

[2] - [https://www.scidev.net/global/climate-change/news/put-
agricu...](https://www.scidev.net/global/climate-change/news/put-agriculture-
at-heart-of-climate-talks-says-rep.html)

